# Is Film School Worth It?



## Derek Hopf (Apr 9, 2007)

I assume this has been asked before, but for those of you old enough, was film school (either graduate or undergraduate) worth it? 

The advantages I've heard for going are being able to make your own feature, hearing esteemed lectures, and making contacts. However I've also heard numerous people say it's a waste of money, and that there are other ways of breaking into the industry because even when you graduate it's like starting over at zero. 

So for those of you who chose to bypass, are currently attending, planning on attending, or graduated, let me know your thoughts on the whole experience and if you're confident in your decisions.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2018)

Derek Hopf said:


> I assume this has been asked before, but for those of you old enough, was film school (either graduate or undergraduate) worth it?
> 
> The advantages I've heard for going are being able to make your own feature, hearing esteemed lectures, and making contacts. However I've also heard numerous people say it's a waste of money, and that there are other ways of breaking into the industry because even when you graduate it's like starting over at zero.
> 
> So for those of you who chose to bypass, are currently attending, planning on attending, or graduated, let me know your thoughts on the whole experience and if you're confident in your decisions.



Film school was certainly a lot of fun and a great experience for me. Did it get me a job in the industry? Not directly... but my drive and effort led me to internships that led to work.

Should you go into a lot of DEBT for film school? No. I wouldn't. I know some people who are still suffering under the weight of $100k+ film school loans 18 years after graduating and not working in the industry.

If you can limit your debt or even pay as you go that would be the best way to go.

But yes... you aren't hired in the film industry because you have a film degree. It's pure hustle and hard work. School might open up internship opportunities... but you can go to a cheap school and still have those.


----------

